# 2008 - 2009 Snow Subs (Indianapolis, IN)



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

We are now hiring Snow Plow Subcontractors for the 2008 - 2009 season. If you have a Backhoe, Pay loader, Tractor, Skid steer, or truck with a plow contact us to make sure you have plenty of work this winter when it snows! We guarantee 6-10+ hrs. of work for a two inch snow and offer some of the highest pay to subcontractors who we can depend on. All of our propertys are one or two inch triggers.

Office: (317) 784-5296
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Frank The Tank (Oct 9, 2008)

There are 3 of us in Hancock County (Greenfield) who are trying to secure snow removal work as subs this season. We have pushed for the same company for the last 3 years and are ready to push for a more reliable and dependable company. 04 F250 Superduty w/ 8'2" Boss V-Plow, 02 F350 w/Meyer 8'6" straight blade & 06 Dodge 1ton w/ 8' Straight blade. The F250 also has a Boss 600# bag salt spreader (if needed) Please let me know if interested and to also discuss pay. Thanks, Frank


----------

